# Sun Coral



## kmwlww (Jul 4, 2009)

Have a Sun Coral that has been doing fine for a while. Being fed every second night and all of a sudden 90% of its polyps stopped opening up. He is situated by a Zenia Coral. Could this soft coral be giving off any toxins that would cause this? If not, what could be causing this?


----------



## drhank (Aug 3, 2009)

It is a possibility. Try running some carbon for a couple of weeks and see if the condition improves. You may also want to separate the two.


----------



## kmwlww (Jul 4, 2009)

Curious why the sun coral all of the stopped coming out at night to feed.

On another note, does anyone know how to catch a lawnmower blenny without taking all the rock out of the tank?


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)




----------

